# Kurz und fündig warnt kurz und bündig...



## bauernfänger (5 Juni 2005)

...vor Abzocke mit Servicerufnummern
h**p://www.****.de/infopopup.cfm?TITLE=Info&INCLUDE=info_tricks



> Wenn Sie nach der Veröffentlichung Ihrer Anzeige Anrufe/SMS- oder eMail-Nachrichten erhalten, in denen Sie aufgefordert werden, eine kostenpflichtige Servicerufnummer (z. B. 0190 / 0900 / 0137 etc.) zu wählen, raten wir dringend von einer Kontaktaufnahme ab. Insbesondere, wenn der Anrufer/Absender keine Angaben zum Tarif und Anbieter hinterlässt. Oft werden hier nur Gebühren produziert, ohne dass dahinter ein reelles Angebot oder ein seriöser Service steht.
> 
> Oder die unseriösen Anbieter geben selbst eine Anzeige mit einem sehr günstigen Scheinangebot auf. Unter der angegebenen Telefonnummer erreichen Sie als Interessent nur eine Mailbox, die Sie auffordert, eine Servicerufnnummer anzurufen. Unsere Empfehlung lautet auch in diesen Fällen, nicht zu reagieren, denn die Initiatoren beabsichtigen lediglich über die teuren Telefongebühren Einnahmen für sich zu generieren. Ein echtes Verkaufs- oder Kaufinteresse besteht im Regelfall nicht.
> 
> Schützen Sie sich, indem Sie immer genau auf die Nummer achten, die Sie anrufen sollen: z. B. sind 0190er Nummern oft verschleiert, durch einen versetzten Trennstrich (019083/4***), durch die Vorwahl eines Netzbetreibers (0103/301908xxx) oder es werden die so genannten Auskunftsnummern 118xx verwendet. Weitere Informationen zum Schutz gegen Betrug im Zusammmenhang mit Servicerufnummern und wie Sie sich dagegen wehren können finden Sie z. B. unter www.dialerschutz.de oder www.fs*-e*.de


 Die Beispielnummer ist übrigens existent und gehört in-telegence 

_ Link wegen kommerziellen Hauptinhalt editiert (siehe NUBs) *BT/MOD*_


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2005)

Die einen warnen, bei den anderen kommt das... (auto*****24)


> Someone has inquired about your car listing on Auto*****24
> An Auto*****24 User is interested in your car listing and has sent you this e-mail.
> In particular, the user has expressed an interest in your following car:
> ***
> ...


008821???
Was soll denn das sein???
gruss
aka


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 008821???
> Was soll denn das sein???
> gruss
> aka


Irgendeiner von den Satellitenverbindungen (Satphone) auf die Schnelle find ichs nicht 
(Inmarsat, Iridium & Co.) 

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 Juni 2005)

*008821*

Hier vielleicht?
*http://www.bsi.bund.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm*
*http://www.bsi.bund.de/dialer/warnung/emsat-info.htm*
*http://www.bsi.bund.de/dialer/warnung/eutelsat-de.htm*


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2005)

*Re: 008821*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Hier vielleicht?
> *http://www.bsi.bund.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm*


 Danke, den Thuraya fand ich auf die Schnelle nicht... Könnte das ein "ganz normales" Ding sein? Egal, ich ruf da ja eh nicht an... Auto ist schon verkauft...


----------

